# Hello from Newfoundland, canada!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. So good to hear you are taking lessons before taking the plunge and buying a horse, always a good idea.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ what vida said 

and welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry for the late welcome  Glad to have ya here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Ditto, LOL!
Welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi & Welcome to the cool horse forum. It's a very nice, cool and better then great forum. I hope you like it!


----------

